# new coyote rifle



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

well, she's done (finally). built on a savage action. lilja 9 twist #2 contour,stockade stock,rifle basics trigger.bedded action (by me). in a .17-.204. after getting tips from Xdeano and others i think i'm gonna like it. coyotes not so much . 
so far my plan is using 30 grain Chan Nagel bullets which are a hollow point. i started out loading using big-game powder and starting out low and worked my way up till i seen pressure signs. happens my best group was max laod that i'm gonna attempt . varget did not work real well but big-game was well...... perty good i loaded 4 shot groups and 1 group shot .276 and max load was .246. 1 .243 bullet diamiter hole at 104 yards. i can live with that. i bought a weaver super-slam 3x15x40 to mount on it. my .02 is it's much better than my 4x12 vx2. i don't wanna burn this barrel up premature so i'm gonna stick with 28.8 grains of big-game and nagel bullets and not experiment any more. not sure of velocity, but am thinking 4100-4300. gotta whack some coyotes to see how it works in real life but i have a feeling....... this ai'nt gonna be a .17 rem with bullets of yesteryear. at least i'm hoping. 
DuckP. start saving some $$. i'm hoping we have no more of this with your cannon :bop:


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking at a barrel life of 400 rounds or what??

I'd like to see some pics of the rig, the targets as well, wouldn't mind hearing about the trajectory in terms of bullet drop at long range, if you know it.

Good luck with it, sounds like fun, will be interesting to see how the bullets do if you hit any bone.


----------

